

Is using iPhone profiles a bad developer practice? - jakeludington
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyclay/2012/08/28/wajam-adds-social-search-to-mobile-but-is-it-safe/

======
jakeludington
Like Onavo before them, Wajam is using the Profiles feature of iOS to add a
layer of functionality that's impossible to accomplish by building a standard
app. The question is, how smart is that?

If we start training users that they should click on links in email to add
features to their phone are we opening up an opportunity for man-in-the-middle
type attacks or other unwanted behavoir?

~~~
jakeludington
I should also say, I'm not suggesting the Profile feature is bad in general -
I've found it invaluable for using with things like TestFlight, but as a
general distribution case, it seems like something to be discouraged.

